# Can We Agree......



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

If you wipe back to front and leave chocolaty treats on your sac, this is called *Turdsticals*? Oh you don't agree? wanna E-fight about it?


----------



## colochine (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## swollen (Jan 18, 2012)

Really don't feel like get'n e-punch'd this mornin', especially by you!....

Agree'd.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Chocolate salty balls


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If you wipe back to front and leave chocolaty treats on your sac, this is called *Turdsticals*? Oh you don't agree? wanna E-fight about it?



Agreed. I also like to call it chocolate covered turtles. It sounds more attractive when you're asking your lady friend: "_Why don't you like my chocolate covered turtles?_". However it is agreed that the technical term is Turdsticals.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2012)

How about "Madmann's Special Treats"?


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If you wipe back to front and leave chocolaty treats on your sac, this is called *Turdsticals*? Oh you don't agree? wanna E-fight about it?



Chocolate twin???s????????????

Anyway i go front to back, that way you leave a dirty road to devour???..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

Mmmmm choco choad!!


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 18, 2012)

All for the motion of calling it Turdsticals...


----------



## secdrl (Jan 18, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Chocolate salty balls









YouTube Video


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

oh my god, you guys are all sick. I can't believe so many of you degenerates are actively encouraging such poor behavior.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

Motion to call all in agreement with this proposal the "Turdstical Taliban".


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> If you wipe back to front and leave chocolaty treats on your sac


How did you even get this far? A large portion of your posts are about feces. West?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> How did you even get this far? A large portion of your posts are about feces. West?


  West? ?   If fecal conversations/ posts offend your sensibilities, you could always *not read them.* Meanwhile, in the world of men, poop jokes are hysterical. May thou suffer the humiliation of the turdstical T-bag.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> West? ?   If fecal conversations/ posts offend your sensibilities, you could always *not read them.* Meanwhile, in the world of men, poop jokes are hysterical. May thou suffer the humiliation of the turdstical T-bag.


----------



## bundle (Jan 18, 2012)

what the fuck ever happened to dingleberries,I know the holidays are over but I'm talking about the ones u gotta soften in the shower then pick em out one at a time
what ever happened to wipin side to side...huh?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

bundle said:


> what the fuck ever happened to dingleberries,I know the holidays are over but I'm talking about the ones u gotta soften in the shower then pick em out one at a time
> what ever happened to wipin side to side...huh?


Sir you sound as though you may suffer from technical difficulties. Are you Greek? You may need to invest in a no-no.


----------



## bundle (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Sir you sound as though you may suffer from technical difficulties. Are you Greek? You may need to invest in a no-no.


 SIR , we're all in a world of shit


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 18, 2012)

bundle said:


> SIR , we're all in a world of shit


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 18, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> West? ?   If fecal conversations/ posts offend your sensibilities, you could always *not read them.* Meanwhile, in the world of men, poop jokes are hysterical. May thou suffer the humiliation of the turdstical T-bag.


Is that you?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Is that you?


I think you'd really like me to be someone you've known before. I've never posted on M.D. or any other board you may or may not post on. " Don't stop, believin, hold onto the feelin."


----------



## ExLe (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 19, 2012)

I always did front to back....then as i got older i kinda started swishing it around.....then
I met my current girlfriend and she sat down to wipe....
I had always stood up to wipe because that's how i was taught....
Long story short, I start by sitting and wiping back to front, really lets me get the paper
in the hole without getting it everyone on my hands and shit (no pun intended).

I still swish a lot at the end to make sure to get every little bit.


----------



## Aries1 (Jan 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> I think you'd really like me to be someone you've known before. I've never posted on M.D. or any other board you may or may not post on. " Don't stop, believin, hold onto the feelin."


Very familiar...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 19, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Very familiar...


de ja poo?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have always had someone to wipe my bottom…….


----------

